# [lm-sensors]Températures sur le 2.6 : pb de module(RESOLU)

## BaNaNe

Salut!

J'essaye d'installer lm-sensors pour avoir les temp de mon système.

Quand je fais emerge i2c, il installe la version 2.8.1 qui est incompatible avec mon kernel 2.6.3. Je veux donc installer la 2.8.4 mais le ebuild est masked. J'ai essayé avec sa : 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4

```

Mais j'ai toujours :

```

tux portage # emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4

Calculating dependencies

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "=lm-sensors-2.8.4" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4 (masked by: -keyword)

```

J'ai aussi crée un /etc/portage/package.unmask avec :

```

>=sys-apps/i2c-2.8.2

```

mais c'est toujours la même chose!

Donc, que dois-je faire pour installer i2c, qui est nécessaire aux lm_sensors???

Merci d'avance!

----------

## kernelsensei

```

*  sys-apps/i2c

      Latest version available: 2.8.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 126 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/

      Description: I2C Bus support for 2.4.x kernels

```

A priori c'est pas pour les 2.6 ..

Pour lm-sensors :

```

# emerge -av =lm-sensors-2.8.6

```

Apres l'avoir demasqué bien sur !

----------

## equi-NoX

perso j'utilise le CVS depuis un bon moment et j'ai pas de problème avec:

```
Development for 2.5/2.6 kernels is taking place directly in the kernel using BK. Do not use CVS for 2.5/2.6 kernels, it will not work.

To check out the project, do the following (you must have CVS installed on your machine):

 # cvs -d :pserver:anon@cvs.lm-sensors.nu:/home/cvs login

Log in using the password "anonymous".

 # cvs -d :pserver:anon@cvs.lm-sensors.nu:/home/cvs checkout i2c

This version of i2c is compatible with kernels 2.4.9 and later only.

 # cvs -d :pserver:anon@cvs.lm-sensors.nu:/home/cvs checkout lm_sensors2

You will need the CVS version of i2c right above to make it work. 
```

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/download.html

```
To install the userspace tools, download the latest lm_sensors package and do 'make user; make user_install'.
```

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## sorg

 *equi-NoX wrote:*   

> perso j'utilise le CVS depuis un bon moment et j'ai pas de problème avec:
> 
> Development for 2.5/2.6 kernels is taking place directly in the kernel using BK. Do not use CVS for 2.5/2.6 kernels, it will not work.
> 
> 

 

Le monsieur est sous 2.6

----------

## CryoGen

suffit d'activer le support i2c dans le kernel et de selectionner les bon module pour la temperature (en fnction du matos)

----------

## BaNaNe

 *Quote:*   

> Apres l'avoir demasqué bien sur !

 

Mais comment fait-on exactement?

 *Quote:*   

> suffit d'activer le support i2c dans le kernel et de selectionner les bon module pour la temperature (en fnction du matos)

 

Ben oui mais il faut aussi installer lm-sensors non??

Merci!

----------

## equi-NoX

 *sorg wrote:*   

>  *equi-NoX wrote:*   perso j'utilise le CVS depuis un bon moment et j'ai pas de problème avec:
> 
> Development for 2.5/2.6 kernels is taking place directly in the kernel using BK. Do not use CVS for 2.5/2.6 kernels, it will not work.
> 
>  
> ...

 

moi aussi  :Surprised: 

```
equi@ender equi $ uname -a

Linux ender 2.6.7-rc3-mm1 #1 Wed Jun 9 17:31:44 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> Recommended kernel and lm_sensors combinations:
> 
>     * Kernels 2.6.5-rc1 and later: lm_sensors 2.8.6 or CVS

 

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/kernel26.html

----------

## equi-NoX

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   suffit d'activer le support i2c dans le kernel et de selectionner les bon module pour la temperature (en fnction du matos) 
> 
> Ben oui mais il faut aussi installer lm-sensors non??
> 
> Merci!

 

oui il faut installer les userspace tools, comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Apres l'avoir demasqué bien sur ! 
> 
> Mais comment fait-on exactement?
> 
>  *Quote:*   suffit d'activer le support i2c dans le kernel et de selectionner les bon module pour la temperature (en fnction du matos) 
> ...

 

```

# echo "sys-apps/lm-sensors -x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge  lm-sensors -av

```

----------

## ghoti

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4
> ```
> ...

 

Pour commencer, si TGL passe par là, tu vas te faire tuer parce que tu n'as pas lu son excellent article en "sticky" sur ce forum  :Wink: 

Ensuite, le package est masqué avec (-x86) et pas simplement "tildarché" (~x86).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *BaNaNe wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =lm-sensors-2.8.4
> ```
> ...

 

Arf, j'avais même pas callé ça ... BaNaNe considère que t'es deja mort .. TGL il rigole pas, c'est un moderateur sociopathe qui va pas tarder àte faire la peau ...  :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin bon, peut etre te laissera - t - il la vie sauve si tu fais comme j'ai dit dans mon post .. !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BaNaNe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour commencer, si TGL passe par là, tu vas te faire tuer parce que tu n'as pas lu son excellent article en "sticky" sur ce forum 
> 
> 

 

Oh, je suis confu, cher maître, vraiment   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

Bon, j'ai installé lm_sensors comme décrit ici (merci à equi-NoX) avec make user et make user_install

J'ai lancé le sensor-detect. Maintenant, je sais que je dois charger i2c-isa et w83781d comme modules.

Mais quand je lance sensors, j'ai ceci : 

```

tux root # sensors

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and done

'modprobe i2c_sensor'!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

Et avec lsmod : 

```

tux root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2071592  12

w83781d                32320  0

i2c_sensor              2368  1 w83781d

i2c_isa                 1664  0

i2c_dev                 8512  0

i2c_core               19204  4 w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_dev

```

Donc, à mon avis  :Wink: , le seul problème restant est ce procfs/sysfs mais... moi pas savoir quoi sa être :d (est-ce que sysfs n'a pas été supprimé dans le 2.6? (pas sûr... ) )

Help?

Merci :d

----------

## Garko

Chez moi je fait un "/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start" pour charger les bon modules. J'avais la même erreur que toi avant de faire cette petite opération.

----------

## BaNaNe

Argh!!! J'ai pas ce fichier!! (peut etre parce que je l'ai installé apd les sources et non avec emerge...)

----------

## Garko

J'ai fait l'install avec emerge sur un noyeau 2.6.4 (ck-sources).

/etc/portage/package.keywords :

```
=sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4* -x86
```

puis :

```
root@garko yann # emerge lm-sensors -vp

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.4  -debug  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

root@garko yann # emerge lm-sensors -v
```

après j'ai quelques doutes, mais il me semble que j'ai chargé quelques module pour faire fonctionner "sensors-detect".

Probalement "i2c_core" et "i2c-dev"... vais l'installer sur mon autre machine pour retrouver cette info  :Smile: 

Il faut retrouver les modules a charegr poru que  "sensors-detect" fonctionne, après tu peut lancer le script d'init et la sa marche.

----------

## Garko

"i2c-dev" suffit pour pouvoir lancer "sensors-detect"

----------

## kernelsensei

ya des fois ou j'ai l'impression de poster pour des prunes ...

----------

## BaNaNe

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ya des fois ou j'ai l'impression de poster pour des prunes ...

 

lol dsl mais comme j'avais déjà téléchargé les sources, j'essayais avec...

Je suis en train d'emerger lm-sensors, on verra bien! Je vous tiens au courant!

++

----------

## BaNaNe

[quote="Garko"]Chez moi je fait un "/etc/init.d/lm_sensors start" pour charger les bon modules. J'avais la même erreur que toi avant de faire cette petite opération.[/quote

Donc, j'ai émergé lm-sensors, j'ai lancé sensors-detect puis je fais /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start et j'ai : 

```

tux init.d # ./lm_sensors restart

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-proc...

 *     Could not load i2c-proc!

```

Mais pourquoi veut-il absolument charger ce i2c-proc???

Merci de votre aide!

----------

## Garko

Peut-être pasque tu n'a pas compiler le module I2C du kernel ?

----------

## BaNaNe

Si, i2c-dev , -core,... sont compilés en modules. Mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, le i2c-proc, c'est pour le 2.4 et pas le 2.6 :s (en plus, je l'ai pas trouvé dans le noyau!)

----------

## BaNaNe

up   :Shocked: 

----------

## gulivert

POur un kernel 2.6.x ça se trouve dans :

 *Quote:*   

> Devices drivers -> i2c-support

 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Si, i2c-dev , -core,... sont compilés en modules. Mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, le i2c-proc, c'est pour le 2.4 et pas le 2.6 :s (en plus, je l'ai pas trouvé dans le noyau!)

 

oui ca se trouve dans 

```
Device drivers -->
```

moi je serai toit je le mettrai en dur , et pas en module (en [*]) et tu peu toujours essayer ca coute rien !

----------

## BaNaNe

Heu... je trouve pas :s 

N'oublie pas que je suis sous le 2.6.3!  :Very Happy: 

@+

----------

## gulivert

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Heu... je trouve pas :s 
> 
> N'oublie pas que je suis sous le 2.6.3! 
> 
> @+

 

heu excuses moi, mais ouvres les yeux   :Shocked: 

du 2.6.0 au 2.6.7 et j'en passe c'est a la meme place

je sais pas avec koi tu configure ton noyau, mais si t'as du mal avec make menuconfig

fait le avec make xconfig, c'est bien plus lisible

----------

## BaNaNe

Ben j'ai beau regarder, je ne trouve pas de i2c-proc dans mon noyau   :Confused: 

----------

## gulivert

Tu ne vas pas trouver texto i2c-proc dans la config du noyau, tu vas simplement dans i2c-support et t'active ce qui te faut.

Les sensors par rapport a ta carte mere, i2c-device-interface, etc..

les debuging tu n'as pas besoin de les activés, pour les sensors mais les

en modules, surtout si tu ne connais pas le nom de ceux qu'il te faut, histoire

de ne pas avoir 20 sensors en dur et qu'au final que 2 te servent

----------

## BaNaNe

Bon, j'ai tout activé dans le noyau sous forme de module, càd : 

```

<M> I2C support

<M>   I2C device interface

```

Ainsi que tout ce qui se trouve dans 

```

I2C Algorithms  --->

I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

```

Ensuite, je charge ces modules : 

w83781d                

i2c_viapro              

i2c_sensor              

i2c_dev                 

i2c_core

C'est la commande sensors-detect qui ma 'dit' de charger les 2 premiers de la liste.

Ensuite, je lance la commande sensors en root et j'ai ceci : 

```

Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and done

'modprobe i2c_sensor'!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!

```

Ce qui me laisse comprendre que i2c-proc n'est pas nécessaire pour les kernels 2.6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

C'est à devenir fou! Pourquoi le script de démarrage /etc/init.d/lm-sensors veut charger ce i2c-proc????

Merci!

----------

## gulivert

Pour ton erreur, cré un dossier /sys/ puis monte le de cette manière

dans le fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults        0 0

 

----------

## BaNaNe

[quote="gulivert"]Pour ton erreur, cré un dossier /sys/ puis monte le de cette manière

dans le fstab :

 *Quote:*   

> none                    /sys            sysfs           defaults        0 0

 [/quote

AAAAAAH COOL, merci, sa marche!!!

Enfin, presque! Le truk avec /sys m'a bien fait avancer, merci!]

La suite est assez bizarre... En effet, sensors-detect veut que j'utilise le module w83697hf mais il ne semble pas exister. Pourtant, j'ai mis tout en module dans le noyau. J'ai donc chargé le module w83781d.

Quand je lance sensors, j'ai ceci : 

```

bash-2.05b# sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN5 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN6 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN7 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN8 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

```

Je pense que c'est normal qu'il ne trouve rien puisqu'il utilise le w83697hf-isa-0290

Mais pas contre, dans gkrellm2, j'ai les mesures de tout les capteurs bien que dans la config, il affiche : w83697hf-3-0290/temp1 ,...

Bizare...

Une idée?

Merci!

----------

## ghoti

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> En effet, sensors-detect veut que j'utilise le module w83697hf mais il ne semble pas exister.

 

En effet, il n'existe pas : la référence que tu donnes est celle d'un chip, pas le nom d'un module !

Le chip w83697hf est supporté par le module w83627hf.

 *config kernel wrote:*   

> Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83697HF (SENSORS_W83627HF)
> 
> If you say yes here you get support for the Winbond W836X7 series
> 
> of sensor chips: the W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, and the W83697HF
> ...

 

----------

## novices

BaNaNe, est-ce que tu utilises X ?

si oui, tu vas compiler tout ce qui à trait à i2c dans le noyau ("Devices drivers" -> "I2C support"), les options ed debuggage ne sont pas nécessiares, ensuite tu vas charger tous les modules dans /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/i2c/, et enfin tu vas lancer gkrellm2.

Une fois fait tout ça, dans les options de gkrellm tu vas dans "intégrés" -> "capteurs" et là tu devrais avoir la possibilité de rajouter le suivi de la température et tout ça  :Smile: 

Tu peux éviemment utiliser tout autre logiciel servant à l'affichage à la place de gkrellm.

Cordialement,

mathias

----------

## novices

un oubli, j'utilise le 2.6 depuis un moment (aujourd'hui en 2.4 certes mais bon  :Wink: ) et je n'est pas installé lm_sensors qui ne sert avec les 2.6 qu'à avoir une interface pour afficher les comptes rendus de teempératures/fans/voltages en console.

voilà ++ les gens  :Smile: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Désolé pour cette longue absence mais... c'est comme sa  :Wink: 

Je reprend donc : J'ai PRESQUE réussi à faire fonctionner sensors... Il me reste un problème bizare : 

* dans gkrellm, j'ai les températures, voltages et vitesse des fans. Si je vais dans la config, je vois qu'il utilise le chip w83697hf et donc le module w83627hf (merci ghoti). C'est bizare parce que ce module n'est pas chargé... et je n'arrive pas à le charger!!!

```
tux / # modprobe w83627hf

FATAL: Module w83627hf not found.

```

* et dans la console, si je tape sensors (en root), j'ai ceci : 

```

tux / # sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

ERROR: Can't get IN0 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN3 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN4 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN5 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN6 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN7 data!

ERROR: Can't get IN8 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN1 data!

ERROR: Can't get FAN2 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP1 data!

ERROR: Can't get TEMP2 data!

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            DDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

```

Il essaye aussi d'utiliser le même module mais avec moins de succès :s

* Les modules chargés sont : 

```

tux / # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

w83781d                32320  0

eeprom                  6280  0

i2c_sensor              2368  2 w83781d,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1664  0

i2c_viapro              5900  0

i2c_dev                 8512  0

i2c_core               19204  6 w83781d,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,i2c_dev

nvidia               2071592  12
```

Remarquez le w83781d mais pas de w83627hf!!!

Bref, je ne comprend pas! Alors, si quelqu'un peut éclairer ce mystère, qu'il se joigne à moi  :Wink: 

@++

----------

## gulivert

pareil pour moi, enfin presque, t'as un nforce2???

Perso si je charge lm-sensors par /etc/init.d/lm-sensors start il veux chargé

le modules w83627hf mais qu'il ne trouve pas.  Du coup j'ai mis les modules

dans autoload du 2.6 mais remplacer w83627hf par w83781d

En fait c'est pas qu'il ne trouve pas le modules. C'est k'il ne veut pas le chargé car il ne trouve pas de materiel qui y correspond   :Shocked: 

Etrange, mais sinon a part ça mes sensorws fonctionne très bien avec le 

module w83781d, pas pour toi?

----------

## BaNaNe

Non, je n'ai pas le nforce2, c'est une carte mère avec un chipset kt400 je crois (msi kt4v).

En fait, gkrellm affiche les données seulement quand le module w83781d est chargé même s'il dit qu'il utilise le w83627hf...

Mais la commande sensors, elle, affiche les erreurs de mon poste précédent.

Et la commande

```

tux / # modprobe w83627hf

FATAL: Module w83627hf not found.

```

ne va pas non plus...

Bref, je comprend rien... gkrellm est devin?

----------

## BaNaNe

heu...up?

----------

## CryoGen

tu fais bien lors de la compil du noyau

```
make && make modules modules_install
```

Je pensais que sous un 2.6 il fallait faire que "make" mais je viens de resoudre un probleme de module not found avec ca ^^

----------

## ghoti

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> En fait c'est pas qu'il ne trouve pas le modules. C'est k'il ne veut pas le chargé car il ne trouve pas de materiel qui y correspond   

 

Non, si le module existe, il sera chargé, qu'il y ait ou non un matériel correspondant.

[EDIT] Mais je raconte n'importe quoi moi !

Heureusement que Gulivert a corrigé plus loin !  :Wink:  [/EDIT]

@BaNaNe: si tu as bien compilé en module, il devrait se trouver dans

/lib/modules/<$VERSION-NOYAU>/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips

As-tu essayé de lancer le script sensors-detect ?Last edited by ghoti on Thu Jul 08, 2004 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BaNaNe

@ CryoGen : J'ai compilé le noyau comme expliqué dans la doc... c'est make && make modules_install je crois.

@ghoti : 

```
bash-2.05b$ pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips

bash-2.05b$ ls

adm1021.ko  eeprom.ko  gl518sm.ko  lm75.ko  lm83.ko  lm90.ko     w83781d.ko

asb100.ko   fscher.ko  it87.ko     lm78.ko  lm85.ko  via686a.ko  w83l785ts.ko

```

Si je comprend bien, le module est pas là :s

Mais heu... J'ai tout coché moi dans la config!!!

Bon, c'est juste une hypothèse, me prennez pas pour un c** mais... serait-ce possible que, pour une raison ou pour une autre, ce module ait disparu dans ma version du kernel (2.6.3) et q'une maj résolve le pb?

merci!

----------

## ghoti

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Si je comprend bien, le module est pas là :s
> 
> Mais heu... J'ai tout coché moi dans la config!!!

 

Peut-être que par mégarde, la "coche" a disparu (un double click qui serait vu comme 2 clicks simples par exemple ?)

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, c'est juste une hypothèse, me prennez pas pour un c** mais... serait-ce possible que, pour une raison ou pour une autre, ce module ait disparu dans ma version du kernel (2.6.3)

 

Suffit de vérifier dans les sources :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben i2c # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r8/drivers/i2c/chips/
> 
> bigben chips # ls -l w83627hf*
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 40096 jui  3 10:32 w83627hf.c
> ...

 

Remarque que si tu ne trouves pas les fichiers objets (extensions *.o et *.ko), c'est que tu n'as pas coché ce module dans la config et qu'il n'a donc pas été compilé.

Mais tant qu'à faire, ce n'est peut-être pas une mauvaise idée de décharger le dernier kernel : gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r8 !

----------

## BaNaNe

Alors....

```

bash-2.05b$ cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/drivers/i2c/chips/

bash-2.05b$ ls -l w83627hf*

ls: w83627hf*: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
```

Il n'y a PAS de w83627hf* là dedant!! Je suis maudit   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon sérieux, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai pas ce module mais je pense que je vais faire une maj du noyau...

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

Zut... Comment fait-on? (si possible, sans perdre la config actuelle et sans tout faire planter)?

Merci!

----------

## ghoti

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Zut... Comment fait-on? (si possible, sans perdre la config actuelle et sans tout faire planter)?

 

Non, dis-moi que tu rigoles, là !  :Laughing: 

Le plus rapide :

```
mv /usr/src/linux/.config ~/

rm -r /usr/src/linux

emerge -C la_version_à_virer

emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r8

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 /usr/src/linux

mv ~/.config /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

etcaetera ...
```

Remarque : supprimer le répertoire des sources avant l'unmerge accélère l'unmerge de manière spectaculaire !  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Ok, merci, je pensais bien que sa devait se passer comme sa mais je voulais être sûr, je ne l'ai jamais fait!   :Embarassed: 

Sinon, penant le make oldconfig, il m'a demandé si je voulais activer ou non les nouvelles options et hoooooo j'ai vu le module qu'il me manquait!!!!   :Very Happy: 

La compilation est lancée. Plus qu'a attendre et espérer que le reboot se passe bien  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *gulivert wrote:*   En fait c'est pas qu'il ne trouve pas le modules. C'est k'il ne veut pas le chargé car il ne trouve pas de materiel qui y correspond    
> 
> Non, si le module existe, il sera chargé, qu'il y ait ou non un matériel correspondant.
> 
> @BaNaNe: si tu as bien compilé en module, il devrait se trouver dans
> ...

 

heu ben non regardes :

```
 root@jack gulivert # modprobe w83627hf

FATAL: Error inserting w83627hf (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/w83627hf.ko): No such device

root@jack gulivert # ls /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/i2c/chips/

adm1021.ko  eeprom.ko  w83627hf.ko  w83781d.ko

root@jack gulivert # 

```

edit, mais pour ma part les sensors marche avec l'autre module, pour le sensors-detect oui il a été fait et justement il veut utiliser w83627hf.ko alors qu'il ne veut pas ce charger et que w83781d.ko fonctionne très bien

----------

## BaNaNe

Cool, c'était si facile de faire la maj !!! :d

Vous l'avez deviné, tout s'est bien passé, le module w83627hf existe et se charge sans problème et la commande sensors fonctionne !!!

Bref, il 'suffisait' de faire la mise à jour du noyau!

Merci beauoup de votre aide!!!  :Very Happy: 

@+

----------

## ghoti

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> heu ben non regardes :
> 
> ```
>  root@jack gulivert # modprobe w83627hf
> 
> ...

 

En effet, tu as parfaitement raison, tous comptes faits !

Mais en fait, le message qui était donné par BaNaNe était :   *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Et la commande
> 
> ```
> tux / # modprobe w83627hf
> 
> ...

 

Donc, c'était clairement le module qui manquait et pas un problème de chargement pour cause d'absence de chip.

(Bah, on se rattrappe comme on peut, n'est ce pas ...   :Embarassed:   )

----------

## ghoti

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Vous l'avez deviné, tout s'est bien passé, le module w83627hf existe et se charge sans problème et la commande sensors fonctionne !!!

 

Bref, ton problème est (résolu) quoi ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Hammerhead2048

Bon, j'ai suivi ce qui était noté dans ce topic, et ça marche pas  :Sad: 

J'ai une carte mère Asus K8V SE Deluxe, et rien ne marche.

J'ai un noyau 2.6.7 fait avec genkernel avec le support i2c compilé en module (enfin, j'ai tout compilé en module pour le i2c sauf le debugging), et quand je lance sensors-detect j'ai:

```

Ni i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.

```

Le hic, c'est que je le retrouve pas ce mkdev.sh  :Sad: 

Ah oui, il a fallu que je créé un répertoire sysfs pour monter le système sysfs. Et j'ai un répertoire sys avec le même contenu quand dans le sysfs que j'ai créé mais pas dans le fstab. D'ailleurs, voila une copie du fstab si ça peut aider:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hde1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hde3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/hde2      none      swap      sw         0 0

# /dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0

/mnt/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   supermount   fs=iso9660,dev=/dev/hda,users   0 0

/mnt/graveur      /mnt/graveur   supermount   fs=iso9660,dev=/dev/hdc,users   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/win98   vfat      user,exec,auto,umask=000,rw   0 0

/dev/hdb5      /mnt/winxp   ntfs      user,exec,auto,umask=000,ro   0 0

/dev/hde4      /mnt/sata   ntfs      user,exec,auto,umask=000,ro   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

none         /proc/bus/usb   usbfs      defaults      0 0

#Rajouté pour essayer de faire fonctionner lm_sensors

none         /sysfs      sysfs      defaults      0 0

```

Et j'ai aussi installé les lm-sensors 2.8.4.

Voila, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, ce serait sympa.

PS: Je ne sais pas quel est le controleur i2c de ma carte mère, j'ai pas trouvé l'information dans ma doc  :Sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

avant de lancer sensors-detect tu as charger le module i2c-dev ?

[OFF]

Mon install lm_sensors marchait tres bien

Je lis ce topic...

J'eteint mon ordi , je l rallume le lendemain..

Ca marche plus   :Laughing: 

Je m'etait loupé dans les options du kernel ^^

[/off]

----------

